# TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 26, 2007)

Guys!
Many time we want to hide Menubar or addressbar or the little throbber in My computer, but we can't hide them coz there is no option to hide them except addressbar.
Hence in this tutorial, I'll tell u about various Registry codes, which can be used for:

_*Hiding Menubar
Hiding Addressbar
Hiding both Menubar & Addressbar
Hiding Throbber (Small Windows Flag)*_

*www.askvg.com/hide-menubar-addressbar-throbber-in-my-computer-in-windows-xp/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 26, 2007)

MVP come with new weapon   nice


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 26, 2007)

thnx buddy! I hv many other such weapons with me.  
And I'll keep posting them in future whenever I'll get time.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent Tut Vishal


----------



## forever (Jan 27, 2007)

excellent job , sorry it says i cant rep you


----------



## Ron (Jan 27, 2007)

GURU spread the magic like this!!
I am waiting for ur book in the feb issue of thinkdigit...........


----------



## forever (Jan 27, 2007)

huh, is there any book hes penned, im not aware of it ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2007)

thnx guy for ur precious comments.  

@forever

a book by digit on vishal's tuts


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya wat abt ur book.I used to post the tutorials present in this forum in my site(banned by google) and most of them were of urs.If u permit me i will have a e-book on "Tutorials by Vis(hal Gupta)ta".

1 question :- In registry we perform many tweaks by modifying the existing keys and adding new keys.But how do we come to know which new key or value will do what function.And how did u learned hex registry plz if u hav any links tell me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 27, 2007)

^^ Buddy! I hv already compiled the book and waiting for the admin decision!
And regarding to ur site, I remember  once u posted about it and I posted that u didnt mention my name and the direct link to the tut. and I think someone reported ur site and thats why it was BANNED by google bcoz of plagiarism.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 27, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Buddy! I hv already compiled the book and waiting for the admin decision!
> And regarding to ur site, I remember once u posted about it and I posted that u didnt mention my name and the direct link to the tut. and I think someone reported ur site and thats why it was BANNED by google bcoz of plagiarism.


I dont understand i have the name of u in all the tutorials by u .In the subheading section i wrote author = Vishal Gupta .
What is plagiarism


----------



## rakeshishere (Jan 27, 2007)

I love all the tricks,tips and Tuts by Vishal...hez simply grt


----------



## forever (Jan 28, 2007)

i think the hide menubar entry was the most helpful, thnx again


----------



## Ron (Jan 28, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ Buddy! I hv already compiled the book and waiting for the admin decision!.



wht!
Will i be able to see the book in the Feb issue............


----------



## XtraOrdinary (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks ..nice


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice tut Vishal
Thanks


----------

